#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  hostel accomodation in dtu and nsit

## Dhruv Paul

i stay in safdurjung enclave in new delhi . will i get any hostel in dtu or nsit ?





  Similar Threads: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NSIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities COE at nsit or coe at dtu? Masters Degree in Australia - Courses, Fee Structure, Eligibility, Accomodation,

----------


## amos.chalie

Can't assured  that you will get hostel accomodation in Dtu or Snit. But still you need to fill the application form for hostel. Preference is given to Outside Delhi candidates over the Delhi region candidates for hostel allotment. Subsequent vacancies are filled by decreasing order of the distance of the applicants' residences from NSIT. All students are eligible as long as rooms are available. If your native place is not Delhi mention it in the form then chances for you to get hostel will be high.

----------


## Aashadd

I m in 2nd yr ece. Well you will get hostels easily as you are outside delhi. 2 or 3 students live in a room it has 2 roomsin most cases. Fees is around 12000 per year

----------


## fosfatidilserina

Yrah, those students who are very far from their parents should stay in a hostel for convenience.

----------

